# Green Fuji



## Tim s (Feb 23, 2020)

I recently picked up a tall green Fuji and I think it is from the 70s. The bike has high flange hubs, chrome top tube cable guides, down tube shifters, chrome spoke protector and the color looks 70s. The serial number is F9F12273. The bike needs a good detailing and it should look like a new bike again. Any help with the serial number would be great. Thanks Tim


----------



## juvela (Feb 23, 2020)

-----

serial indicates a machine manufactured during June of 1974

-----


----------



## Tim s (Feb 24, 2020)

Juvela, thanks for the info. Any way to tell which day in June Of 1974? Thanks Tim


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 24, 2020)

do you have a model name on the tall green Fuji?


----------



## juvela (Feb 24, 2020)

Tim s said:


> Juvela, thanks for the info. Any way to tell which day in June Of 1974? Thanks Tim




-----

serial gives month, year & serial within the month

no other information


-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 24, 2020)

I am guessing S-10


----------



## Tim s (Feb 25, 2020)

I will try to post a pic later today. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Feb 25, 2020)

The bike is a Fuji Special Road Racer. Here are some pics from the garage floor. Tim


----------



## juvela (Feb 25, 2020)

-----

Forum member HARPO has posted three of these from this time within the past year or so:









						Fuji Special Road Racer...bought for the Belt saddle... | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

-----  Yes, I had noticed the Florida provenance.  ;)  BTW - you may wish to add it to the forum's "bike shop sticker thread" -  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bicycle-shop-stickers.127044/  The S10S model was the one Fuji shoppers seemed to opt for back in the early 1970's.  Somewhat...




					thecabe.com
				












						1975 Fuji S 10-S  (Special Road Racer)...another! | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I picked this one up this morning (I bought a yellow one last year), and here it is as purchased. Almost all original, but missing is the Fujita Belt Saddle and obviously the paint on the forks. The forks, after a quick look, do appear to be original. As to why the paint is gone, the gentleman I...




					thecabe.com
				












						Fuji Special Road Racer...yes, another one! | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Like the song by Whitesnake "Here I Go Again"...I found yet another one early this morning.                            This makes number three, the second with the Belt saddle still attached. :)  My size frame (the other two weren't), but this to will be passed along when I'm done (though I...




					thecabe.com
				




---

This model was also private labelled "Campania" for a company located in Van Nuys, California -






						My new Campania - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - My new Campania - As found... taking a photo of the drive side was too tough to produce! A new to me Campania Concourse... I'm going to guess about circa 1974. I haven't tried to cipher any dates on any of the components yet. Nitto bars & stem, no name brakes (but with Fuji...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




Campania had as well a top model Fuji with their name -






						Campania Professional freebie - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Campania Professional freebie - Picked this up last weekend from a neighbor. Dr. Google tells me this was a Japanese brand that was trying to evoke Italian flair, and this was apparently the top model. Its nothing special, but it is double butted chromoly, and apparently...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------



## Tim s (Feb 25, 2020)

Juvela, thanks for that informative post. Like Harpo I enjoy bringing a bike back to the best it can be. I’ll put final pics of the green Fuji when I get done. I also need to look at the saddle that is under that home made cover. Tim


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 26, 2020)

trick ride - SunTour VGT.


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2020)

-----

Some/most of the I-beam stems on these are Nitto brand.

There are also some which are Chair brand.

Chair brand products were made by ARAI.

Chair best known for hubs & pedals but there are also band type brakes.


-----


----------



## Tim s (Mar 7, 2020)

I finished the Fuji today. All the parts are original except the tires and chain. The Belt saddle is still under the home made cover. I will ride it tomorrow for the first time. Enjoy the pics. Tim


----------

